# How much walking for my pup?



## FergieFred (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi, we’ve had our new puppy now for just over a month and he’s now 15 weeks old. Al the research I did indicated that you should only walk pups for 5 mins per the number of months old. So we’ve done no more than a maximum of 15 minutes per walk and only walking twice per day. As he approaches 4 months we’re going to up this to 20 mins per walk but is it ok to increase him to 3 walks per day? We find he has loads of energy and often struggles to sleep at night, so we think maybe doing 3 20 minutes walks may help to burn up some energy and help his sleep. Any guidance please???


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

I think that’s ok. I slowly increased mine up to half hour at a time. It’s to do with their joints I believe. I think once you get to half hour the pup would be ok to do longer so long as you’re not planning hours. Mine is now 11 months and easily does an hour probably more if I wanted. He has 2/3 walks like that a day.


----------



## FergieFred (Jan 2, 2020)

Thank you for that. Makes good sense


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Formal lead walks are what you need to limit. You can let your pup have free play so they can stop when they wish to for longer.

You also need to think that physical exercise is not what tires pups out, think training and mental stimulation to wear the out instead.


----------



## FergieFred (Jan 2, 2020)

Thank you, I appreciate the tips


----------

